# Love Park in Philly



## therustytracks (Sep 23, 2009)

I was bored walking around Philly with my camera. Tell me what you think.


----------



## therustytracks (Sep 24, 2009)

nobody has any suggestions, criticisms, or even a word?


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 25, 2009)

When I saw the thread title I rolled my eyes.  Not sure if its cause I'm near Philly or what but I get so sick of seeing that stupid "LOVE" statue.  But clicking the link I was very happy to see thats not what it was of and was nothing what I expected.

Only suggestion I would maybe say is that the backround is really busy.  Perhaps a slight angle would have helped that out.  Interesting pic!


----------



## therustytracks (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree the background is a bit busy and I noticed that when i took the shot. I did take a few from different angles but they didn't turn out as well as this one IMHO.


----------



## den9 (Oct 23, 2009)

i also agree, im glad its not the love statue. awesome dof. the busy background is good because it shows the city scene, but the focus shows the subject well.


----------



## txphotog (Oct 24, 2009)

The background is busy, but is doesn't distract my eye. When I first saw the photo, my eyes immediately went to the sleeping guy on the bench. Very nice capture!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah the background isn't distracting, very nice photo!


----------

